# gheenoe + mudmotor



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> I have an old classic with a 30hp yamaha that I use to hunt ducks in the Glades and Lake O. Thinking of getting a mudbuddy type engine and was wondering if anyone has info on the best style and horse power. I know they are heavy and slow but would like to cruise through the weeds better.


Heard 23hp mudmotor with longtail works good for the classic


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

_IMHO_ I would not put a mud motor on a noe.

I have rescued some hunters that had one on a 14 john boat and were trying to go through some crap and when they used it like an auger it got a good bite, wrenched the boat and flipped it. 

I have owned one and have sold it. I will not buy another. 

As for the speed they are slow(er) but if you buy one you are not buying it for speed...hopefully, or you will be dissappointed...that is why you have a 30hp.

Please be very careful if you put it on your classic for they act and operate differently than an outboard.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I have a 5.5 Scavenger  Mud Motor that I used for a period of time on a 13' Gheenoe Highsider. It was a great set up until someone offered me a good price for the boat and I let it go. I had no stability issues with that set up and I frequently used it to clear out weedy areas in my local fishing spot. My top speed was around 13 MPH when I added a tiller extension to balance the boat out.

I would expect you not to have any issues with a 10 - 15 HP long tail set up.


----------



## flydipper (Sep 29, 2009)

Yes I know that this set up pushes the envelope a bit but the outboard is inefective in the heavy vegetation where I hunt. The short tailed ones are lighter- I wonder which works better in the weeds?
Thanks for the input


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

A smaller hp would be appropriate but I personally would not put a 20+ on a noe.

The main difference between the long and short is the turning radius. Both do well in muck/weeds. With the long tail and an extension you might get a better balance.


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

I agree you could possibly have torque problems with the more powerful ones. The bigger they are the harder they can be to steer. From what I've heard, long shaft is the way to go. I've actually heard negative things from friends who have owned surface drives, although I don't know how such a motor could disappoint. From what I've seen (IMO) an 18 HP Go-Devil would be a good match for that boat.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> A smaller hp would be appropriate but I personally would not put a 20+ on a noe.
> 
> The main difference between the long and short is the turning radius.  Both do well in muck/weeds.  With the long tail and an extension you might get a better balance.


Keep in mind that there are many different Gheenoe models available. Each has different HP ratings. They range from 5 HP - 40 HP. There is a 18 foot prototype that is not yet rated but may go 70-90 HP. 

http://www.customgheenoe.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=9556

Custom Gheenoe has a Lo Tide 25 with a 28 HP hyper drive setup that has been getting great feedback. Pictures of that boat are coming soon.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I am no expert on gheenoes by any stretch of the imagination, but I do know they make a fine craft and they continue their R&D and keep adding to the stable on a regular basis.  Two thumbs up for the Gheenoe Team.   [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]

I simply made my statement based on the personal experience of performing a rescue on a boat that had a 25hp mud motor on the back that flipped over due to the torque.  

It is merely my personal preference that I would not put that size and style of motor on that type of boat.  I might be compelled however, and opt to go smaller-slower to ensure safety.

I know there are some speed freaks out there and go to great lengths to squeeze that 1 extra mph out of their boats - but that is not me.  As I have stated before, I grew up on the Great Lakes and have spent countless hours on the water and have the utmost respect for it because up there if you go over you are in serious peril.  By no means do I say that it can not be done because it surely can and just because one can mount a motor to the max rating of a particular boat does not make it the right combination for the operator.

On another note and not trying to be agnostic - a 28hp mounted on a max 25 may be in violation of FS 327.52.  

**The above statements are the express opinion of the author and those opinions should not be taken in veracity**


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi Capt. Bob,

There is a big difference in levels of experience operating boats. What would be okay for one person may be a hazard for another. 

I had a Gheenoe classic model that I ran with a 96 25 HP Johnson. I feel it would do well with a mud motor in the glades and okay in Lake Okeechobee. (big lake and big waves in a storm) Just use caution and respect the weather.

If you are going to get through the weeds and mud, you will need a stronger engine. I don't think you would be happy with a 15, but maybe if you coated the bottom of your classic with one of the friction reducing coatings like those used on airboat hulls it would be enough. I hunt with a fellow with a Mud Buddy several times a year. I think it is a 21 HP Honda on a 16' Jon boat. It might be good for the Gheenoe Classic?


----------



## flydipper (Sep 29, 2009)

I appreciate the input- I agree that running a boat requires experience and skills, and pushing the limits could have disasterous effects. That being said the noe is a remarkable little craft with outstsanding capabilities. I only ask how far these traits can be pushed. If it is possible to go faster and farther then let's go.


----------

